# Navigating A Struggling Ag Economy



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/management/top-considerations-for-navigating-a-struggling-farm-economy


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Some should of not spent money like this.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Some should of not spent money like this.


i agree. Those people really should have bought these things in red instead of green and saved thousands.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Teslan said:


> i agree. Those people really should have bought these things in red instead of green and saved thousands.


 Absolutely


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

With one exception (see below), a good article. Their advice really applies to any business venture - and that's certainly what farming is - a business venture. One must always consider the downside.

At one point, the article says when farm incomes are high, farmers are doing the right thing by updating machinery, acquiring more land and generally investing so their business will grow. However, any investment adviser would say that's not a good plan because there's no diversification. When farmer's have extra capital, perhaps some should be invested off the farm in stocks, bonds or even just put some in a CD. That way, when the AG economy tanks, there are other income sources to tap.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh? So the patent on the Quadtrac must have run out?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Teslan said:


> i agree. Those people really should have bought these things in red instead of green and saved thousands.


Maybe they wanted ones that actually work, which is why they bought green... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------

